# negatives of 1920s/30s ferries



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

On behalf of Newhaven local and Maritime Museum I am selling a large quantity of Glass & celluloid negatives of ferries and rail owned ships including some paddlers mostly taken in the 1920s & 30s and including French, Dutch and Belgian vessels. I have started to list them on ebay in sets of 4. Starting price of 99p see 6236693712 as an example or search tusker34 as the seller. All proceeds will go to the museum. The seem to have been taken by the late EP Harnack. Hoping that posting this does not offend house rules and it is for a good cause


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Seafordpete,

Did the Newhaven museum offer these historical items to the NMM and other museums before deciding to put them on ebay?

It seems a real shame to break this collection up for a few quid. 

Benjidog


----------

